
Beautiful Pages of a Late Medieval Monk's Sketchbook - prismatic
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2016/12/16/trial_pages_from_a_fifteenth_century_medieval_monk_s_sketchbook.html
======
coldcode
I wish I could create images like that.

------
reactor4
is that a dinosaur?

~~~
khedoros1
More likely an incomplete start on a bird. Is it next to a white-faced stick
figure with a lampshade on its head that just threw a pie? Probably not.

